# USACi Prize Money Qualifier Clarksville, TN June 6



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

June 6, 2010 USACi event at SONUS Car Audio in Clarksville, TN. 

Single point event with both SPL and SQ. 

As of now, this show also happens to be the only Prize Money Qualifier event in the region. So if you want a shot at prize money at Finals this year, this event is a must attend! And as always, there will be local classes for those that choose not to join USACi.

This show is going to be a family affair. Free food and drink all day. We're going to have the grills fired up all day long cooking burgers, brats, ribs and other assorted meats and sides. 

I know, short notice. But we're looking forward to seeing any and everyone that can attend. It'll be a low key, laid back day with plenty of food, drinks and car audio. Hope to see you there guys.


Owen Howard
SONUS Car Audio


----------

